# Anxiously waiting first appointment.Wales fertility institute neath port Talbot



## Lor1986 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi all, total newbie here   

After unsuccessfully trying to conceive for nearly 5 years and after 2 laparoscopy 3 years apart to remove grade 2 endro my husband and I have finally been referred for ivf with unexplained fertility. Im 32 and hubbys 39 thankfully my husband's sperm count and mobility are good and blood tests have shown that I do ovulate every month 

We have our first appointment Monday afternoon at wales fertility insitute port talbot and was just wondering what to expect I know there will be lots of forms to fill in, but will I have further tests done on the day How long after 1st appointment did you all wait to begin treatment I know everyone's case will be different but i actually know of no one who's gone through this process before so dont really know where else to turn for advice/reassurance


----------

